# Selling Honey stixs or straws



## Beeter (Apr 25, 2013)

I have a customer that has asked me if I could get Honey Stix for them. I can get them but what would I charge a piece, 50 or 100 packs. What should the markup be.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

I was thinking about the same thing. I have a customer that sells all our honey and was considering making some for them. It seams the going price is around .25c each or 5 for a dollar. I was thinking of selling them to her for .15c each. Any cheaper and it just doesn't seam worth the time and material.

Are you making them or are you just flipping them?


----------



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

You can make your own for less than 3 cents each so even at 15 cents each wholesale that is a good price. but to have your own honey in your own sticks is the best part of the whole deal. Having your own honey in your own sticks lets you sample them with your own honey. Ususally sells them every time. And of course the make up making your own is tremendous. takes a 15 dollar quart and for an hours laber makes you 55 dollars worth of honey sticks at 25 cents each.


----------

